# LONG BEACH CA veterans stadium this SUNDAY 7am -1 pm



## vintage2wheel (Aug 22, 2012)

the monthley long beach swap is this sunday 7am lot of vintage bikes and parts.


www.toppingevents.com then click on so cal cycle swap


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 23, 2012)

*LB swap*

lots of goods deals this weekend..Green one is not for sale


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll try to stop by for a bit. Hope I don't find anything good. I'm still broke...


----------



## jwm (Aug 26, 2012)

I almost scored a girls Spaceliner, but I didn't jump fast enough.
Oh well...

JWM


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2012)

Didn't make it. Hungover till about 2pm... Hope to make it next time, with some $$ in my pocket.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2012)

So....anyone else getting ready for this Sunday's ride? Sept 2nd,right?? Planning on taking a couple more people with me. Hoping to get my Colson rideable for this one.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 27, 2012)

*I will be at the ride this weekend*



fordmike65 said:


> So....anyone else getting ready for this Sunday's ride? Sept 2nd,right?? Planning on taking a couple more people with me. Hoping to get my Colson rideable for this one.




Hoping to get my back burner bike back on the road & ride -- we'll see you there -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 27, 2012)

*Ride*

Yes Sunday see you there


----------

